# 2360 power steering cylinder



## wild$bill

Hello, I recently picked up a 2360 long, around a late 90's model 2 wd. It runs good hydraulics work good, but the power steering cylinder is pouring oil. I though I could get one of import tractors but when i contacted them they told me they were sold out. Has anyone retro fitted a cylinder from other tractors onto it? I have some fabricating ability if someone could give me a cylinder I could modify. Also I found a cylinder on ebay for a 2360DTC can that be retrofitted to work? I am at a loss. I am trying to get go by local shops to get someone to rebuild it but no luck yet. If anyone knows a rebuild kit even that would work I would try that. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy wild$bill, welcome to the tractor forum.

Try to find a hydraulics shop that rebuilds pumps and cylinders. Can you pull the rod end off of your cylinder, or is it welded? If welded, a machine shop can cut it open, rebuild the cylinder, and weld it back together. 

There are several internet sources that claim to have (or can get) Long parts. Getting parts is the big problem with Long tractors, and some others.


----------



## EdF

You might try an internet search for *hydraulic cylinder rebuilds *and find a professional hydraulic company close to your home. Ship it to them or drive it to them, depending on the distance involved.

The Long 2360DTC is a 4 wheel drive tractor, and I suspect would require a much heavier duty PS cylinder.


----------

